# How long does it take the app to update rating?



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

My Uber Partner dashboard shows a rating of 4.82 but the app is still showing me at a 4.0

One of my very first customers was a complete shithead that if I would have cancelled on if I was a little more well versed in how Uber worked. I've recovered from his 1* rating but the app is apparently lagging behind. 

When will the app show the updated ranking? I fear some of my cancellations might be because people see that I am a bottom-dweller.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

It takes 2 weeks


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine's been stuck at 4.69 for much longer than two weeks, though my dashboard shows 4.88.

It doesn't really matter what your app says, though. I've found that what shows up for your passenger on their app is yet another number. The three never seem to match due to updating quirks or whatever.


----------

